# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > توسعه وب (Web Development) > مقاله: مجموعه آموزش فایرباگ

## hakan648

سلام

از مدت ها قبل به فکر نوشتم مقاله در مورد ابزار فایرباگ بودم . پس از مدتی این فرصت پیش آمد که در سایت DotNetTips.info این مقالات را قرار بدهم .

فعلا 3 قسمت از این سری مقالات تهیه شده که به مرور زمان قسمت های بعدی را هم نگارش خواهم کرد .

در این سری مقالات سعی کردم تمام قسمت های این ابزار با نکات و ترفندهای آن را بصورت کامل آموزش بدهم .

این 3 قسمت و قسمت های بعدی را می توانید با مراجعه به این صفحه مشاهده بفرمایید .

موفق باشید ...

----------


## sahama

فایر باگ یکی از ابزار های اصلی طراحی وب است و واقعا کاربردیه

----------


## hakan648

قسمت پنجم هم نگارش شد :
 آموزش فایرباگ - #5 - HTML Panel 


قسمتی از مقاله :
_محتویاتی که در این پنل نمایش داده می‌شود ، کدهای صفحه‌ی جاری ، بصورت زنده است و با چیزی که از سمت سرور به مرورگر ارسال می‌شود متفاوت است ، تگ‌های HTML بصورت درختی مرتب شده اند و رنگی نمایش داده می‌شوند و امکان ویرایش محتوا ، ویرایش استایل ، مشاهده‌ی آرایش تگ‌ها بصورت بصری و ... وجود دارد._


امیدوارم مفید واقع بشه ...

----------


## hakan648

قسمت ششم هم نگارش شد :

 آموزش فایرباگ - #6 - HTML Panel - Side Panels


 قسمتی از مقاله :
_در پنل HTML درکنار ارائه امکاناتی برای مشاهده و کار با تگ‌های صفحه ، اطلاعات و امکانات دیگری هم برای تگ انتخاب شده در قسمت NodeView وجود دارد.
این امکانات در پنل هایی که سمت راست پنل اصلی قرار دارند گنجانده شده است که به ترتیب برای نمایش و ویرایش استایل‌ها ، مشاهده استایل‌های محاسبه شده ، مشاهده Layout یا آرایش و نمایش اطلاعات DOM تگ انتخاب شده در NodeView هستند._

----------


## hakan648

قسمت های 7 و 8 هم نگارش شدند:

آموزش فایرباگ - #7 - CSS Panel

آموزش فایرباگ - #8 - Script Panel


کلیه مقاله هایی که در مورد FireBug منتشر کردم ( و دیگر مطالب مرتبط منتشر شده توسط سایر نویسندگان )، از این آدرس قابل مشاهده و دریافت هستند.

----------


## hakan648

قسمت های 9 و 10 هم نگارش شدند:

آموزش فایرباگ - #9 - Script Panel - Side Panels

آموزش فایرباگ - #10 - DOM Panel

----------

